

Design Inspiration from Svbtle - The trouble with being efficient - nate
http://ninjasandrobots.com/design-inspiration-from-svbtle

======
alabut
It's the same design principle - design each screen first, then abstract out
templates as needed - that makes me love Jekyll, since a static website is
already a valid Jekyll site and it's up to you how much you want to use
Jekyll’s post, metadata, and templating functionality, if at all.

Not that you'd use Jekyll for an app like Draft, I'm just saying.

